# Comprobador de baterías casero



## lazzer (Mar 2, 2007)

Me gustaría hacer un circuito al que conectar un pack de baterías nicd o nimh (normalmente de 4.8v o 6v) y que, con la ayuda de un polímetro pudiese ver el voltaje real del pack. Hasta ahora lo que hacía era pinchar el polímetro directamente al conector del pack y medir su voltaje, pero la verdad es que la medición no es nada fiable, ya que este tipo de baterías, en reposo, "recuperan" gran parte de la carga y por tanto se falsea enormemente la medición real; para que la medición sea fiable hay que realizarla mientras se está generando un consumo en la batería.

Me gustaría que el circuito generase un consumo de unos 400mA aproximadamente, se le conectase la batería y que al pinchar el polímetro pudiese medir el voltaje de forma fiable, además sería interesante que tuviese un led que simplemente me indicase que está pasando corriente (lo del led es por darle algo de vistosidad, nada más  ).

Bueno, pues esto es lo que me gustaría hacer, espero que no sea un circuito complicado y que para alguien con conocimientos de electrónica no será difícil decirme como hacerlo, y que resistencias necesito para generar los 400mA y conectar el led. Solo os pediría que tengáis en cuenta que mis conocimientos de electrónica son muy muy elementales, asi que si fuera posible, agradecería que la explicación fuese hecha como para un niño de 5 años (seguro que algún niño de esta edad me da una paliza en cuanto a conocimientos electrónicos).

Muchas gracias y un saludo.


----------



## maikol (Mar 8, 2007)

Pues la verdad es que es bastante fácil lo que propones. Las baterías ponen una cierta diferencia de potencial entre bornes así que para generar la corriente que pides sólo debes poner la resistencia adecuada (en el caso de una batería de 4'8V  12 Ohm y para 6V 15 Ohm). Ambas debes comprarlas para que disipen unos 2 Watios de potencia o se quemarán (esto se lo dices al de la tienda y te sacará unos resistores más gruesos que son capaces de disipar la potencia exigida pero no más). Con una tolerancia del 5% no deberías tener problemas de fiabilidad en la medida; esto significa (lo explico por si no lo sabes) que las resistencias no se hacen ni de todos los valores ni son muy precisas (debido a procesos de fabricación y materiales). La tolerancia es el porcentaje que se puede desviar arriba o abajo el valor nominal, es decir, el que te vende el fabricante (dichos 12 y 15 ohmios son valores normalizados que podrás encontrar en las tiendas).

Como quieres ponerle un LED (yo le pongo uno a todo lo que hago ) debes entonces hacer una modificación. Ningún LED soporta la corriente que pides, así que debes hacer un divisor de corriente para que la batería te de los 0'4 A y no se queme el LED. Es ahora cuando deberías montar un circuito como el de abajo (quizás no harían falta dos ramas pero por seguridad mejor así).

Hay un interruptor para que elijas un circuito u otro dependiendo de la batería que enchufes (4'8V o 6V). Te explico entonces cómo debes configurarlo.

Dependiendo del color que escojas para el LED, cae una tensión entre sus bornes distinta. En cualquier caso debes hacer que por él pase una corriente de 10 a 20 mA para colores como el rojo, verde, amarillo y naranja y hasta 40 mA si son azules, morados, etc. Cuanta más corriente lo atraviese más intensa será su luz, aunque si te pasas lo quemarás o mermarás mucho su tiempo de vida. Acuérdate de polarizarlos correctamente (o no circulará corriente) y que el _yunque_ o cátodo es el polo negativo.

Sabiendo que en bornes de un LED rojo caen de 1'8 a 2'1 V (dependiendo del tipo); del naranja 2'2 V; del amarillo 2'4 V; del verde 2'6 V y del azul (me encanta éste color) 3'0 o 3'5 V puedes calcular cuál es la resistencia que va en serie con dicho LED (RD1 y RD2):
R = (Vfuente-Vdiodo)/(20mA)
Así para un LED rojo en una batería de 6 V serían 200 Ohm, y uno verde para la de 4'8V serían 110 Ohm. Te dejo configurarlo a tu gusto.

Ya por último, el valor de la resistencia en paralelo con el diodo y la resistencia (R1 y R2) sale de despejar una ecuación de nudo:
R = Vbatería/(400mA-Idiodo)
Donde Idiodo es la corriente que circula por el diodo. Así por ejemplo si pones LED a 20 mA, la resistencia para 6V sería de 16 Ohm y para 4'8V 13 Ohm.

Si pasas de hacer dos circuitos distintos para cada batería coge sólo uno de ellos y no habrá problema, las aproximaciones son bastante buenas. Espero que te sirva. Un saludo.


----------



## gAb (Jul 29, 2009)

Quisiera retomar este hilo, que aunque lleva parado algún tiempo, se ajusta bastante a mi proyecto.

Expongo:
Necesito un comprobador para la carga de baterías de tensiones comprendidas entre 6 y 24V, con lo cual, mínimo de funcionamiento 4V y máximo 27V.

Siguiendo los comentarios aquí expuestos y los esquemas de guía tengo solucionada la parte de la comprobación de tensiones (imagen adjunta), el funcionamiento es el siguiente: una tensión por debajo de 4V entra directamente por el opto que controla el zumbador/led y por el que controla el led rojo de batería crítica. Una tensión de 5V satura los transistores de entrada de los circuitos anteriores, con lo que derivan la tensión a través de estos no dejando alimentar los opto; el circuito del led ámbar recibe la tensión necesaria de actuación. Y el circuito de control del led verde actúa igual que el anterior, el zener que da paso al transistor de control del opto de led ámbar permite paso por encima de los 5V, con lo que éste se apagará. En consecuencia, para 6V lucirá el led verde, para 5V lucirá el led ámbar, para 4V lucirá el led rojo y el zumbador/led.

En cuanto a la carga a poner en paralelo con este circuito para provocar el consumo en la batería y así leer el estado de esta de una forma más real, tampoco es problema, tan solo se toma el consumo de el circuito de chequeo y se le añade consumo por medio de resistencias (bien una de bajo valor y mucha potencia, o varias de baja potencia en paralelo para que no fundan). Todo esto de forma que el consumo resultante a aplicar a la batería sea un 10% de su carga nominal, de esta forma le estamos provocando un consumo adecuado para que la medida sea lo suficientemente fiable y no superamos el umbral de temperatura de los 27ºC en la batería.

Ahora bien, este circuito funciona perfectamente, pese a estar calibrado para 6V, si quiero probar una batería de 12V tan solo tengo que mover un selector giratorio y este me desconecta la resistencia de carga de 6V y me coloca la de 12V, al mismo tiempo que desconecta el circuito de prueba y lo conecta a través de un limitador de tensión (igualmente calibrado) de modo que al circuito siempre le llega la relación de tensión 4-6V. El inconveniente es que este aparato no funciona autónomamente, sino que va a ser usado por un operador (oséase, yo) y uno no siempre está en lo que tiene que estar y por equivocación puede ser que intente comprobar una batería de 12V con el circuito de carga de 24V… ya se puede imaginar el resultado…

Bien, he pensado en colocar una serie de relés en cascada, con resistencias limitadoras en serie para que cada uno actúe a una tensión diferente, pero se plantea que los relés tardan en vascular, y en el primer instante la tensión circularía por el de menor voltaje antes de que se energice el de mayor voltaje y lo desconecte. También pensé en que la activación de los relés aguas abajo sea retardada por medio de un puente resistencia-condensador, pero si se calibra este retardo para una tensión de 24V, al bajar a 12V el condensador absorbe la tensión y no deja activar al relé secundario…

Así que esa es mi consulta: cómo podemos hacer que el comprobador seleccione el circuito automáticamente dependiendo de la tensión de la batería a medir, y que únicamente nos quede seleccionar el valor de la carga a aplicar en función de la intensidad nominal de la batería


----------



## lcastillo (Mar 18, 2011)

Hola amigos...

Alguno de ustedes sabe si estas configuraciones me podrian servir si quisiera probar las baterias de celulares.

Saludos...


----------



## sanmillan95 (Jul 14, 2014)

Hola a tod@s.

Quería saber como se puede conocer el nivel de carga en % de una batería de li-ion, se que las baterías de plomo dependen de la densidad que tenga el electrolito, tengo entendido que solo depende del nivel de tensión, pero no he encontrado una fuente de información que me pueda confirmar esto.

Si alguien puede darme una respuesta incluso citarme una fuente de información donde pueda leer mas sobre el tema lo agradecería ya que he buscado por el foro y e Internet y no he encontrado nada.

Muchas gracias de antemano


----------



## chclau (Jul 14, 2014)

Una manera precisa de hacerlo es usando lo que se denomina power gauge. Lo que hacen estos dispositivos es medir tension, corriente y temp. de la bateria durante su carga y descarga.


----------



## sanmillan95 (Jul 14, 2014)

Por tanto únicamente depende el nivel de la batería de la temperatura y de la tensión. Porque yo quiero analizar el nivel pero estando sin conectar a ningun sitio.

Muchas gracias!!


----------



## chclau (Jul 14, 2014)

no se si es tan simple. La mayoria de los cargadores cargan a corriente constante hasta llegar a la tension nominal, y luego a tension constante y bajando la corriente, busca info con el nombre que te di.


----------



## sanmillan95 (Jul 14, 2014)

El problema es que no encuentro nada que lo confirme. Habrá que realizar las pruebas personalmente jeje.

Muchas gracias


----------



## cubiella (Sep 1, 2014)

Hola gente, les comento cual es mi inquietud. Antes que nada eh leído por todos lados y no eh encontrado nada concreto.
Tengo un aparato que funciona con un battery pack de 42V 4A. Lo mas raro es que el pack de pilas con 28 pilas alcalinas tipo D soldadas en serie. Cada una es de 1.5V y 4A (al borde del trabajo de armarlo). El costo de hacerlo es de unos 200 dolares. 
Mi pregunta es como hacer para medir la carga que tiene este pack, lo único que eh hecho es esto:
                __Voltimetro_
               |                 |
    _______| R.5ohm 7W |_____
   |                                       |
   |                                       |
-----  pack 42V                      |
 ---                                      |
   |                                       |
   |_______Amperimetro_______|

Si bien esto viene de un requerimiento de mi jefe. Nunca estuve de acuerdo con hacerlo, puesto que las pilas han de sufrir mucho. Pero el voltaje del pack cae a 22V y el amperímetro mide sus 4A.
Tengo un pack viejo, el cual en vacio mide 39V, si lo conecto al instrumento no funciona. Si lo someto este circuito todo me da cero. 0V y 0A.
Esta forma de medir el pack onsidero que es una alternativa, pero agresiva. Quisiera saber si hay alguna manera de armar algo que me indique el nivel de carga. Vi circuitos en la red pero en la mayoria para 12V  .

Alguna sugerencia? Me quedo con esto que hice?
Gracias


----------

